# Συζήτηση για... > Ερωτήσεις Θεωρίας >  >  απορια για ηλεκτροκολληση χαλκου και ινβερτερ

## giannaras13

Εχω μια απορια το οτι με ινβερτερ σε σχεση με χαλκου εχουμε λιγοτερες σπιθες πιο ομαλο τοξο κλπ, το επιτυγχανουν αλλαζοντας την συχνοτητα του ρευματος?   :Huh:

----------


## Panοs

εγω παλι με ηλεκτροκοληση inverter δεν μπορω να κολλήσω..
μου κολλάει συνεχως το ηλεκτρόδιο....
απο ηλεκτροκοληση ειμαι ασχετοσ αλλα περιστασιακα εχω κανει καποια κωλύματα με ηλεκτροκολληση χαλκου με την οποια δεν εχω προβλημα...
απο το πρωτο κώλυμα που εκανα δεν μου εχει κολλήσει το ηλεκτροδιο..

----------


## SV1JRT

> Εχω μια απορια το οτι με ινβερτερ σε σχεση με χαλκου εχουμε λιγοτερες σπιθες πιο ομαλο τοξο κλπ, το επιτυγχανουν αλλαζοντας την συχνοτητα του ρευματος?




Στην ηλεκτροσυγκόλληση χαλκού έχουμε *AC τάση* στα ηλεκτρόδια, ενώ στην ηλεκτροσυγκόλληση inverter έχουμε *DC τάση* στα ηλεκτρόδια.







> εγω παλι με ηλεκτροκοληση inverter δεν μπορω να κολλήσω..
> μου κολλάει συνεχως το ηλεκτρόδιο....
> απο ηλεκτροκοληση ειμαι ασχετοσ αλλα περιστασιακα εχω κανει καποια κωλύματα με ηλεκτροκολληση χαλκου με την οποια δεν εχω προβλημα...
> απο το πρωτο κώλυμα που εκανα δεν μου εχει κολλήσει το ηλεκτροδιο..



 Βρε Πάνο, βάλε έναν Ελληνικό ορθογράφο στο PC σου. ΤΖΑΜΠΑ είναι...
 Κώλυμα (και κωλύματα) σημαίνει "Δυσκολία". Οπως και το κωλύομαι (δυσκολεύομαι) !!
 Η σωστή λέξη είναι κόλληση και κολλήσεις.
 Φιλικα στο λέω χωρίς καμία παρεξήγηση.

----------


## Panοs

έχω ορθογράφο στον υπολογιστή μου...
οταν γραψω το κολλημα με ενα (λ) το διορθώνει ως κωλυμα..
αυτο γινετε και με παρα πολλές άλλες λεξεις...
για αυτο βγαίνουν ετσι τα post...

----------


## SV1JRT

> έχω ορθογράφο στον υπολογιστή μου...
> οταν γραψω το κολλημα με ενα (λ) το διορθώνει ως κωλυμα..
> αυτο γινετε και με παρα πολλές άλλες λεξεις...
> για αυτο βγαίνουν ετσι τα post...



Ωχχχ.... Κατάλαβα. Την έχω πατήσει και εγώ πολλές φορές !!!!   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## thanasisxask

> εγω παλι με ηλεκτροκοληση inverter δεν μπορω να κολλήσω..
> μου κολλάει συνεχως το ηλεκτρόδιο....
> απο ηλεκτροκοληση ειμαι ασχετοσ αλλα περιστασιακα εχω κανει καποια κωλύματα με ηλεκτροκολληση χαλκου με την οποια δεν εχω προβλημα...
> απο το πρωτο κώλυμα που εκανα δεν μου εχει κολλήσει το ηλεκτροδιο..



Εγω εχω μια inverter της GYS και ειναι απιστευτη εν αντιθεση με μια χαλκου(παλια) η οποια ειναι ταλαιπωρια. panos αμα η χαλκου ειναι καμια επαγγελματικη θα κανει πολυ καλη δουλεια...

----------


## elektronio

Όπως αναφέρθηκε πολύ σωστά η πιο σημαντική διαφορά ηλεκτροσυγκόλλησης inverter με ηλεκτροσυγκόλληση μετασχηματιστή είναι το ανορθωμένο ρεύμα του inverter. Αυτό δίνει δυνατότητα για συγκολλήσεις με βασικά ηλεκτρόδια (μαντέμι κλπ) και αν έχει πολλά αμπέρ μπορεί να κολλήσει και ηλεκτρόδια αλουμινίου. Με αυτά βέβαια ο χρήστης πρέπει να έχει μεγάλη εμπειρία.
Οι μηχανές inverter έχουν επιπλέον χαρακτηριστικά επειδή λόγω της ηλεκτρονικής φύσης τους είναι πιο εύκολο να τα έχουν και επιπλέον για να δικαιολογήσουν την αυξημένη τιμή τους η οποία βέβαια έχει κατέβει αρκετά.
Τέτοιες δυνατότητες είναι το easy start λειτουργία που δίνει περισσότερο ρεύμα στην εκκίνηση για εύκολη εκκίνηση το antistick που μετράει την επαφή της σταγόνας (λειωμένο μέταλλο) και επενεργεί ανάλογα στο παρεχόμενο ρεύμα ώστε να μην κολλήσει το ηλεκτρόδιο. Επιπλέον οι πιο νέες μηχανές inverter έχουν και αρκετές προστασίες για να μην καίγονται εύκολα.
Ειδικά το antistick εφόσον υπάρχει στη μηχανή κάνει θαύματα. Προσπαθείς να κολλήσεις το ηλεκτρόδιο στο μέταλλο και δεν μπορείς. Όσο το πιέζεις για να για κολλήσει τόσο περισσότερο ρεύμα δίνει η μηχανή με αποτέλεσμα να το λειώνει και να μην κολλάει.
Τα παραπάνω αφορούν μηχανές ευρωπαϊκής προέλευσης σχετικά οικονομικές (δηλαδή όχι Super ουάου μοντέλα). Για τις κινέζικες που έχουν κατακλήσει την αγορά δεν γνωρίζω τι παίζει.

----------


## giannaras13

εγω εχω της awelco παρα πολυ καλη...

----------


## georgegr

Τα ξέρω διαφορετικά
Anti-sticking κόβει το ρεύμα αν ανιχνεύσει βραχυκύκλωμα δηλαδή κόλλημα του ηλεκτροδίου.
Arc Force ανεβάζει το ρεύμα αποτρέποντας το κόλλημα του ηλεκτροδίου.
Hot start ανεβάζει το ρεύμα στιγμιαία κατά την εκκίνηση του τόξου βοηθώντας την ομαλή έναυση του ηλεκτροδίου.

----------


## SV1JRT

Πάντως, απο προσωπική μου πείρα, *ΠΕΤΑΞΤΕ τις ηλεκτροσυγκολλήσεις ηλεκτροδίου και πάρτε ηλεκτροσυγκόλληση MIG*,  με αέριο ή χωρίς αέριο για φτηνότερα. *ΕΙΝΑΙ Η ΜΕΡΑ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΝΥΧΤΑ*. *Κολλάνε τα πάντα* (Σίδηρο, μαντέμι, ανοξείδοτο, ατσάλι, μπρούτζο, χαλκό, αλουμίνιο) και πολύ ευκολα !!!
Για εμένα το ηλεκτρόδιο έχει πεθάνει......

----------


## mtzag

Δεν ειναι καλυτερα η tig ? ποιο καλες κολλησεις κανει.

----------


## thanasisxask

> Πάντως, απο προσωπική μου πείρα, *ΠΕΤΑΞΤΕ τις ηλεκτροσυγκολλήσεις ηλεκτροδίου και πάρτε ηλεκτροσυγκόλληση MIG*,  με αέριο ή χωρίς αέριο για φτηνότερα. *ΕΙΝΑΙ Η ΜΕΡΑ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΝΥΧΤΑ*. *Κολλάνε τα πάντα* (Σίδηρο, μαντέμι, ανοξείδοτο, ατσάλι, μπρούτζο, χαλκό, αλουμίνιο) και πολύ ευκολα !!!
> Για εμένα το ηλεκτρόδιο έχει πεθάνει......



Μαζι σου και εγω ΑΛΛΑ παρτε και καμια ολοσωμη δερματινη ποδια και μασκα ηλεκτρονικη γιατι θα καειτε!!!

----------


## elektronio

> Τα ξέρω διαφορετικά
> Anti-sticking κόβει το ρεύμα αν ανιχνεύσει βραχυκύκλωμα δηλαδή κόλλημα του ηλεκτροδίου.
> Arc Force ανεβάζει το ρεύμα αποτρέποντας το κόλλημα του ηλεκτροδίου.
> Hot start ανεβάζει το ρεύμα στιγμιαία κατά την εκκίνηση του τόξου βοηθώντας την ομαλή έναυση του ηλεκτροδίου.



Έχεις δίκιο. Σωστά τα ξέρεις. Ρώτησα τον "ειδικό" στην εταιρία και μου τα είπε όπως τα αναφέρεις. 
Απλά εγώ μπέρδεψα το Arc Force που μου έδινε περισσότερο ρεύμα και δεν κολλούσε το ηλεκτρόδιο με τίποτε, με το Anti-sticking (λόγω παρερμηνείας του όρου)

----------


## elektronio

> Πάντως, απο προσωπική μου πείρα, *ΠΕΤΑΞΤΕ τις ηλεκτροσυγκολλήσεις ηλεκτροδίου και πάρτε ηλεκτροσυγκόλληση MIG*,  με αέριο ή χωρίς αέριο για φτηνότερα. *ΕΙΝΑΙ Η ΜΕΡΑ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΝΥΧΤΑ*. *Κολλάνε τα πάντα* (Σίδηρο, μαντέμι, ανοξείδοτο, ατσάλι, μπρούτζο, χαλκό, αλουμίνιο) και πολύ ευκολα !!!
> Για εμένα το ηλεκτρόδιο έχει πεθάνει......



Αρχικά οι ηλεκτροσυγκολλήσεις τύπου inverter έγιναν πολύ δημοφιλείς γιατί μπορούσες να πάρει μια τέτοια στον ώμο (τα περισσότερα μοντέλα διαθέτουν ιμάντα για τον Ώμο) και να ανέβεις την σκάλα ή την σκαλωσιά και να κάνεις ποιοτικές κολλήσεις ανεβασμένος ψηλά. 
Έχει δοκιμάσει να πάρεις μια MIG στον ώμο στη σκάλα ψηλά;

----------


## darthtony

Απότι έχω καταλάβει(Δεν έχω εμπειρία) ισχύουν τα εξής:
H tig απαιτεί εμπειρία στη χρήση, θέλει απαραίτητα αέριο και είναι αργή(αν θες να κολλήσεις πολύ, την πάτησες), αλλά μπορείς να κάνεις άριστες κολλήσεις, σχεδόν σε οποιοδήποτε μέταλλο, ακόμα και απίστευτα λεπτο.
H mig απο την άλλη είναι εύκολη στη χρήση(πιο έυκολη και απο την απλή ηλεκτροδίου) και γρήγορή, μπορεί να κάνει πολύ καλής ποιότητας κολλήσεις, αλλά γενικά για τα βέλτιστα αποτελέσματα θέλει και αυτή αέριο.
Η απλή ηλεκτροδίου, είναι σχετικά εύκολη στη χρήση, δεν χρειάζεται αέριο, είναι παντός καιρού, απλά είναι πιο δύσκολο να κάνεις καλές και καθαρές κολλήσεις. 
Τώρα οι παραπάνω υπάρχουν και σε χαλκού και inverter. Απλά TIG και MIG είναι εξαρχής πιο ακριβές, οπότε σψεδόν πάντα είναι inverter(mig και χαλκου έχω δει tig νμζ όχι). Οι inverter είναι συνήθως DC, και έχουν δυνατότητες όπως αυτές που ανέφεραν άλλοι παραπάνω, και έτσι κάνουν πιο καλές κολλήσεις. Υπάρχουν και inverter που έχουν και επιλογή AC/DC(ορισμένα ηλεκτρόδια θέλουν απαραίτητα AC, άλλα απαραιτητα DC, άλλα παίζουν και στα δύο).

Πάντως και με απλή ηλετροκόλληση ηλεκτροδίου , μπορούν να κολληθούν πολλά μέταλα(ανοξείδωτα , αλουμίνιο και μαντέμι) πάντα χρειάζεται το σωστό ηλεκτρόδιο(http://www.erlikon.gr/online/content.aspx?mid=26) και το σωστό μηχάνημα(πολλά ηλεκτρόδια δεν δουλεύουν καλά με AC )

----------


## SV1JRT

> Αρχικά οι ηλεκτροσυγκολλήσεις τύπου inverter έγιναν πολύ δημοφιλείς γιατί μπορούσες να πάρει μια τέτοια στον ώμο (τα περισσότερα μοντέλα διαθέτουν ιμάντα για τον Ώμο) και να ανέβεις την σκάλα ή την σκαλωσιά και να κάνεις ποιοτικές κολλήσεις ανεβασμένος ψηλά. 
> Έχει δοκιμάσει να πάρεις μια MIG στον ώμο στη σκάλα ψηλά;



 Εξαρτάται απο την MIG. Στην ουσία, η MIG είναι μια ηλεκτροσυγκόλληση inverter μαζί με ένα μοτεράκι που σπρώχνει το σύρμα μέσα απο τον σωλήνα του ηλεκτροδίου. Δεν έχει ΠΟΛΥ μεγάλη διαφορά απο μια ηλεκτροσυγκόλληση ηλεκτροδίου.

Τώρα, ΑΝ πάρεις μια MIG 500 Amp και της βάλεις και ένα καρούλι σύρμα 15 κιλών, ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ θα ζοριστείς να την ανεβάσεις στην σκαλωσιά !!!
Εγώ έχω μία *TELWIN Technomig 150 Amp*, η οποία με καρούλι του ενός κιλού ανεβαίνει ΑΝΕΤΑ παντού. 

.

----------


## SV1JRT

> Πάντως και με απλή ηλετροκόλληση ηλεκτροδίου , μπορούν να κολληθούν πολλά μέταλα(ανοξείδωτα , αλουμίνιο και μαντέμι) πάντα χρειάζεται το σωστό ηλεκτρόδιο(http://www.erlikon.gr/online/content.aspx?mid=26) και το σωστό μηχάνημα(πολλά ηλεκτρόδια δεν δουλεύουν καλά με AC )



 Αντώνη σε γενικές γραμμές, σωστά το έχεις πιάσει το θέμα.
 Βέβαια η ηλεκτροσυγκόλληση ηλεκτροδίου κολάει ΜΟΝΟ σίδηρο. Για να κολλήσεις μαντέμι πρέπει να είσαι ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΜΑΓΚΑΣ ηλεκτροσυγκολλητής και να το δουλεύεις καλά το ματσακόνι. Για ανοξείδοτο και αλουμίνιο δεν εχω δει ποτε να το κολλάνε με ηλεκτρόδιο. ΜΟΝΟ MIG ή TIG με αέριο.

ΑΛΛΟ ένα υπέρ της MIG είναι οτι την δουλεύεις ΜΕ ΤΟ ΕΝΑ ΧΕΡΙ. Ενώ η TIG σου πιάνει και τα δύο χέρια. (Ενα χερι κρατάει το γέμισμα και ένα χέρι το ηλεκτρόδιο).

.

----------


## thanasisxask

Στην MIG ρυθμιζεις ποσο γρηγορα θα βγαινει το συρμα? Η δικια σου περνει σετ για τσιμπιδα ηλεκτροδιου?

----------


## valis

Η απλή ηλεκτροκόλληση λεγεται stick ή arc welding. 
Η TIG χρησιμοποιεί ηλεκτρόδιο βολφραμίου το οποίο δεν καταναλώνεται και τροφοδοτείται με σύρμα με το ελευθερο χέρι.
Η MIG χρησιμοποιεί σύρμα αυτόματης τροφοδοσίας.
Και οι 2 (MIG & TIG) τροφοδοτουν με αδρανες αέριο το σημείο κόλλησης.
http://www.used-robots.com/articles/...the-difference

----------


## dog80

Στην κόλληση ηλεκτροδίου το ρόλο του αδρανούς αερίου εκτελεί η πάστα που έχει γύρω του το ηλεκτρόδιο.

----------


## valis

Το youtube έχει ενα σωρο θέματα για την ηλεκτροκόλληση. 
Πολύ χρήσιμο βρήκα το παρακάτω που ισχυει για ολες τις περιπτώσεις (mig tig & arc)

----------


## SV1JRT

> Στην MIG ρυθμιζεις ποσο γρηγορα θα βγαινει το συρμα? Η δικια σου περνει σετ για τσιμπιδα ηλεκτροδιου?



ΕΝΟΕΙΤΕ οτι ρυθμίζεις την ταχύτητα που βγαίνει το σύρμα, ΚΑΙ τα ampere που θα σου δίνει το inverter για να κολλάς λεπτά και χοντρά μέταλα.
Η δικιά μου ΔΕΝ αλλάζει καλώδια. Είναι φιξαρισμένα επάνω στο μηχάνημα. ΔΕΝ παίρνει TIG ούτε stick.

Επίσης στις MIG μπορείς να βάλεις σύρμα που ΔΕΝ χρειάζεται αέριο για να δουλέψει. Υπάρχουν ειδικά σύρματα που είναι σαν σωληνάκι και στη μέση έχουν flux που παίζει το ρόλο του αερίου (σχεδόν). Βέβαια αυτά τα σύρματα είναι περίπου 3 φορές πιο ακριβά απο τα απλά (ανά κιλό σύρματος) αλλά γλυτώνεις την μπουκάλα, το αέριο και το κουβάλημα τους. Στην TIG θέλεις ΠΑΝΤΑ αέριο.

Με την ευκαιρία, πουλάω μία μπουκάλα ARGON γιατί έχω γεμίσει μπουκάλες και θέλω να τις μειώσω. Εχω βάλει αγγελία στην χρυσή ευκαιρία.
Αν κάποιος ενδιαφέρετε απο το hlektronika, θα τα βρούμε στην τιμή.
http://www.xe.gr/spiti-kipos/ergalei...-81106966.html

.

----------


## SV1JRT

> Το youtube έχει ενα σωρο θέματα για την ηλεκτροκόλληση. 
> Πολύ χρήσιμο βρήκα το παρακάτω που ισχυει για ολες τις περιπτώσεις (mig tig & arc)



Walt Disney productions ???  WOW
Καλα, αυτό το video έχει βγεί την δεκαετία του 60 !!!
Απο τότε έχουν αλλάξει ΠΟΛΛΑ πράγματα.
Εκείνη την εποχή ΔΕΝ υπήρχαν inverters για παράδειγμα, ούτε ηλεκτροσυγκολλήσεις που ελέγχονται με μικροεπεξεργαστή...
Σίγουρα θα βρείς πιο σύγχρονα video για ηλεκτροσυγκόλληση στον "συ-σωλήνα" !!!

.

----------


## darthtony

> Αντώνη σε γενικές γραμμές, σωστά το έχεις πιάσει το θέμα.
>  Βέβαια η ηλεκτροσυγκόλληση ηλεκτροδίου κολάει ΜΟΝΟ σίδηρο. Για να κολλήσεις μαντέμι πρέπει να είσαι ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΜΑΓΚΑΣ ηλεκτροσυγκολλητής και να το δουλεύεις καλά το ματσακόνι. Για ανοξείδοτο και αλουμίνιο δεν εχω δει ποτε να το κολλάνε με ηλεκτρόδιο. ΜΟΝΟ MIG ή TIG με αέριο.
> 
> ΑΛΛΟ ένα υπέρ της MIG είναι οτι την δουλεύεις ΜΕ ΤΟ ΕΝΑ ΧΕΡΙ. Ενώ η TIG σου πιάνει και τα δύο χέρια. (Ενα χερι κρατάει το γέμισμα και ένα χέρι το ηλεκτρόδιο).
> 
> 
> .



Γενικά νομίζω οτι γίνεται 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dIIp3f7xV8g
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KQcGfLtfEiU
Όσον  αφορά το μαντέμι, επειδή το είχα ψάξει λίγο παραπάνω, είναι όντως  δύσκολο. Υπάρχουν ειδικά ηλεκτρόδια νικελίου για μαντέμι(είναι αρκετά  ακριβά οπότε δεν τα πήρα) , αλλά και πάλι θέλει πολύ προσοχή και ίσως  και προθέρμανση για να μην ραγίσει. Δεν ξέρω αν με MIG είναι πολύ πιο  εύκολο, γιατί η διαδικασία είναι παρόμοια.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pqhq-0YvFc4

Ο συγκεκριμένος βέβαια στα βίντεο είναι επαγγελματίας με ακριβό εξοπλισμο, απλά δείχνει οτι γίνεται.

----------


## SV1JRT

> Γενικά νομίζω οτι γίνεται 
> 
> Όσον  αφορά το μαντέμι, επειδή το είχα ψάξει λίγο παραπάνω, είναι όντως  δύσκολο. Υπάρχουν ειδικά ηλεκτρόδια νικελίου για μαντέμι(είναι αρκετά  ακριβά οπότε δεν τα πήρα) , αλλά και πάλι θέλει πολύ προσοχή και ίσως  και προθέρμανση για να μην ραγίσει. Δεν ξέρω αν με MIG είναι πολύ πιο  εύκολο, γιατί η διαδικασία είναι παρόμοια.
> 
> 
> Ο συγκεκριμένος βέβαια στα βίντεο είναι επαγγελματίας με ακριβό εξοπλισμο, απλά δείχνει οτι γίνεται.




Ενδιαφέρον βιντεάκια. Εχω μείνει λίγο πίσω στο stick. (Οχι οτι με καίει κιόλας.)   :Smile: 

.

----------


## valis

> Walt Disney productions ???  WOW
> Καλα, αυτό το video έχει βγεί την δεκαετία του 60 !!!
> Απο τότε έχουν αλλάξει ΠΟΛΛΑ πράγματα.
> Εκείνη την εποχή ΔΕΝ υπήρχαν inverters για παράδειγμα, ούτε ηλεκτροσυγκολλήσεις που ελέγχονται με μικροεπεξεργαστή...
> Σίγουρα θα βρείς πιο σύγχρονα video για ηλεκτροσυγκόλληση στον "συ-σωλήνα" !!!
> 
> .



Ελπίζω να μην εννοείς την διαστολή γιατι είναι σιγουρο οτι θα παραμεινει

----------

